
Apple Google #locationgate: just ask for permission? - rakkhi
http://www.rakkhis.com/2011/04/apple-google-locationgate-just-ask-for.html?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4db442a95631ebdc%2C0
======
nextparadigms
I don't know why Google is lumped together with Apple in this, because they do
ask for permission.

